# Angelwax H2GO



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a little problem, probably down to my impatience mainly but i would like some advice.
I applied a layer of this on my windscreen, waited 15 mins for it to haze a little then buffed it off.
I then applied another layer straight after and waited another 15 mins then buffed again.
This was applied at about 2pm.
I may have over applied or it may be down to 2 layers but I have just driven to my girlfriends house (its dark) and any source of light is causing a really, really awful glare down the whole of a windscreen, i have a cloth in the car so have re-buffed it fairly thoroughly but am not sure if it has changed as of yet.

Do you think ill need to start again? I thought it was ok to apply 2 coats one after the other with sealants


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I always do 2 coats back to back. On colder days I turn on the heating to the windows for ten minutes. H2GO is a cracking product, used it myself today. I would polish, IPA and do again


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't tried h2g0 but when I use carlack glass sealant I dampen the mf and the smears dissappear with a bit of elbow grease. Try that before applying again.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

halam said:


> I haven't tried h2g0 but when I use carlack glass sealant I dampen the mf and the smears dissappear with a bit of elbow grease. Try that before applying again.


Or try this first.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Cheers lads, ill give this a try in the morning if its still there! 
Also heat the windows up  thanks again!


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Just thought i would update this for future searchers. 
It rained pretty heavy last night so i took the car home and washed it, i have done nothing else to the glass and now it seems absolutely fine after a wash and dry. 
I then proceeded to put two coats on my sisters windscreen, before hand i started the car and got the heat on the windscreen then started applying, i kept it running for half an hour (as i did two coats) and the screen is absolutely fine!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Pookini said:


> Just thought i would update this for future searchers.
> It rained pretty heavy last night so i took the car home and washed it, i have done nothing else to the glass and now it seems absolutely fine after a wash and dry.
> I then proceeded to put two coats on my sisters windscreen, before hand i started the car and got the heat on the windscreen then started applying, i kept it running for half an hour (as i did two coats) and the screen is absolutely fine!


I love this product, have always applied it just the once on glass and results have been great, I've not had the a issue with it smearing so to speak, but thanks for your advice on heating screen now it's getting cooler, any tips are greatly appreciated. You may have saved me on doing a bad job on my Windowscreen now!


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

Also love this product and my dads car had the same problem but i just used a new microfiber and elbow grease haha, seems like heating the windscreen works too which is easier. Amazing product though, driving round the M25 and everyone else had their wipers on full blast and mine didn't even need turning on!


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

Instead of turning the heating on in the car would a hairblower do the same trick? Is a bit friendlier for the environment.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Inge said:


> Instead of turning the heating on in the car would a hairblower do the same trick? Is a bit friendlier for the environment.


The windscreen and back heaters would give consistent heat all over whilst the hair dryer would give localised heat for a short period. In this colder weather I would avoid the hair dryer, think of the electricity and the potential for a cracked screen.


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

Had not thought of that - though always think it is a shame to have the engine running and not driving.


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

We routinely use h2go and have had this occur once. A very light mist of water and a wipe does the job.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi,
just wanted to say that H2GO – Rain Repellent is fantastic.
Low price
easy to apply
lasts well
works well at above 50 MPH on my 3 series.

Great find.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ve had no problems using mine, its been excellent :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

This turned up today, never used anything like it, so will follow everybody's advice and report back


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

How long is an application expected to last?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I always give my windscreen a clay, and clean with Angelwax glass cleaner before applying. Have never found the need to heat the screen


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

Smegal,
It has lasted on my fiesta up to 5-6 months. Always two coats with 20min curing between them. Prep is a normal wash and rinse, BH clay with water as lube, dry thoroughly and then two coats with a makeup pad. Never heated the windscreen, my car doesn't have such an option/feature.

Raining in Greece is not as often or as hard as in the UK, and I don't wash my car any sooner than 2 weeks, so I guess you could expect it to last a little less...


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I get about 6-8 weeks.


----------

